# Physical Fitness Revamp



## Tropicana98 (Apr 1, 2011)

I think the idea was you only wanted intro's in the first post thread otherwise feel free to move this/have me beat my face for fucking up. I have and I think many of the others have read all the PT threads ad nauseum in order to understand what to do to physically prepare for selection. However I have a question that I think applies to me and the other guys interested in the Army route. With the changes made to the PT test that will be instituted Army wide this fall, what changes would you make if you were one of us wannabes who has yet to enter the pipeline? Do these new tests, especially the combat test, re-ignite the crossfit argument? What about core strength are sit-ups even worth doing anymore?

I asked in this thread because you all know where the new guys to your team are lacking physically as far as functional fitness even if they were fit enough to get in the door and to give us wannabes one concise place to read answers from SOF specific members as oppose to everyone. Like I said feel free to make me bang em out if necessary on the honor code I'll get em done.


----------



## Boon (Apr 1, 2011)

With out the current PT test in mind, most units expect you to be well rounded; not just a good runner, but someone who can pull their own weight when it comes to swimming, climbing, etc.  I can't speak for other SOF units, but my squad had a competitive mentality where you were always trying to improve yourself and everyone around you.  If we didn't exceed the "standard" Army PT standards, we were considered failures.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 1, 2011)

Strength, flexibility, stamina.  That is the short answer.  Functional fitness and endurance is the key.  Remember, if you are strong like bull but can't move you are going to get ass kicked at every turn, ergo you will fail.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 1, 2011)

X2 what has been said, you should be able to climb a rope 10 times, run 8 miles, ruck 18, and max the PU and SU before going to any SOF selection. If you can do all that you will be ok. I am also willing to bet that most SOF units will administer the APFT/RPFT at their discretion


----------



## x SF med (Apr 2, 2011)

Think about what may be required in a bad stuation - and be prepared to do it.
Low crawl with a ruck.
Run up a scree slope with a ruck while engaging behind you.
Combat rush with everything or nothing.
Long movements with a heavy ruck, short fast movements with a heavy ruck.
Waiting....  long periods of waiting, watching, alertness no movement - it's more physically demanding than you think.
Landing with everything you own strapped to your body.
Carrying your buddy and your ruck under fire.

...are a few examples of things that might challenge you.

Think about what muscle groups might be involved.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Apr 2, 2011)

Roger.   Here's the workout I just recently started doing I just finished week 2, http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/brent2.htm, the headline(SEAL) isn't what caught my eye its just workout with a good progression of cals and running, I do some things differently though. For the running instead of running miles I run for time which right now is 30 mins Monday, Wednesday, Friday. I also add in 30 mins on the exercise bike on Tuesday and 30 mins of rowing on Thursday. I was also contemplating a pool session on Saturday considering I'll have to pass the CWST in RASP and RS, but its also a method to get to work. I'm a pretty decent swimmer now but like most football players I fight the water instead of working efficiently.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 2, 2011)

Swimming is great PT, I do it all the time.


----------



## Seajack (Apr 2, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Swimming is great PT, I do it all the time.



What kind of swimming? I'm on a swim team, but I don't think I'm going to be issued a speedo and some nice goggles.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 2, 2011)

Well I don't wear a speedo, because I am not a homo, however I do wear either my issued mask or goggles and some board shorts. Sometimes I will just fin 1600M other times I freestyle 1000-1600M mixed with sidestroke.. Always warm up and stretch though. I am not a combat diver, but I think swimming is some of the best PT there is.  Look up the sidestroke. Or the recovery stroke. It is easy to do for long distances.  I think SurgicalCric is a diver type, he might have more swim guidance.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 2, 2011)

Another thing to consider is that swim workouts can be done just like running.
You can do short, high intensity sprints, 50-100m at a time, usually using freestyle.
You can do long, lower intensity swims with or without fins, as cback suggested...stroke of your choice.  The CSS or regular side stroke is good (IMHO) for the longer swims.
And you can mix in PT.  Swim 500 meters, do 50 push ups & 25 pull ups.  Repeat 4-5 times...


----------



## Tropicana98 (Apr 3, 2011)

On that note cback...looks like this Saturday I'll be working on not boxing with the Recplex swimming pool.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 3, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Another thing to consider is that swim workouts can be done just like running.
> You can do short, high intensity sprints, 50-100m at a time, usually using freestyle.
> You can do long, lower intensity swims with or without fins, as cback suggested...stroke of your choice.  The CSS or regular side stroke is good (IMHO) for the longer swims.
> And you can mix in PT.  Swim 500 meters, do 50 push ups & 25 pull ups.  Repeat 4-5 times...



That would be a pretty advanced workout. 100 Pull ups is a lot. Especially for some of the young padawans on here.  I would divide the swim and the pull ups by 5, so you would be swimming 100M then doing 25 Push Ups and 5 Pull ups.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 3, 2011)

Wear a uniform, or a drysuit, and have your load bearing gear on less bullets...

Put on your fins, get on your back, drag your ruck and just keep kicking until you pass out...  that is a surface swim.

no fins, combat sidestroke, drag your ruck across the current of a swiftly moving river up to about a 1/4 mile...  put ruck on, while everything is wet and move out uphill until you get there...  that is a river crossing during movement.

gym work is fine - practical work is what keeps you alive, there are no treadmills, weight benches, and pools on patrol...  in the FOB 'nother story...  but train for the field not the FOB.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Apr 4, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Wear a uniform, or a drysuit, and have your load bearing gear on less bullets...
> 
> Put on your fins, get on your back, drag your ruck and just keep kicking until you pass out...  that is a surface swim.
> 
> ...



I'll work on that keeping that in mind my above workout doesn't have a lot of leg work, I don't mean to say this to understate the effectiveness of running and swimming on the lower body. I still want to work in some leg strengthening work, admittedly its probably the football player in me coming out, I was thinking of doing high rep deadlifts at say 225lbs. However, after reading your input would it be better to get a big sand bag and squat it for time? Or better yet start working out with a partner and squat them or buddy carry around a track?


----------



## x SF med (Apr 4, 2011)

Tropicana98 said:


> I'll work on that keeping that in mind my above workout doesn't have a lot of leg work, I don't mean to say this to understate the effectiveness of running and swimming on the lower body. I still want to work in some leg strengthening work, admittedly its probably the football player in me coming out, I was thinking of doing high rep deadlifts at say 225lbs. However, after reading your input would it be better to get a big sand bag and squat it for time? Or better yet start working out with a partner and squat them or buddy carry around a track?



Just put on a ruck and don't take it off... walk, climb, lift things... 

Squats are good to get in shape - nothing is wrong unless you get hurt - mix and match your workouts so you don't get bored and so you work different muscle groups and different areas of muscle groups.

(edited for typos)


----------



## Tropicana98 (Apr 4, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Just put on a ruck and don't take it off...  walk, climb, lift things...
> 
> Squats are good to get in shape - nothing is wrong unless you get hurt -  mix and match your workouts so you don't get bored and so you wor kdifferet muscle groups and different areas of muscle groups.


Just Googled used ALICE pack...I'll use the plates in the weightroom until then.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 5, 2011)

Note:  I'm not SOF, but I am a lifelong swimmer; grew up with a father who is a swim coach and have taught many people to swim.



Tropicana98 said:


> ... I'm a pretty decent swimmer now but like most football players I fight the water instead of working efficiently.





Tropicana98 said:


> On that note cback...looks like this Saturday I'll be working on not boxing with the Recplex swimming pool.



I see this problem stated a lot on military boards.  Basically two factors play into this.

1.  Water is not air and your body/actions are different in that environment.  Learn to be comfortable in that environment.  Go play in the deep end.  Float on your back.  Relax in the water.  Get used to the environment, quit fighting it and accept it.  Try to get into it in its different forms, ie still, moving, salt, fresh.  Do endless somersaults in the deep end, get yourself dizzy, then pick up a quarter on the bottom.  May sound like stupid shit, but until you've panicked, taken a big gulp of water, panicked some more, then still had to accomplish a task, you won't be comfortable in the water.

Remember, astronauts had to practice many hours to get accustomed to the weightlessness of space.

2.  Bone and muscle density affect your bouyancy in the water.   Learn where your body wants to naturally be in the water, and accept you'll always have to deal with that.  Then realize that adding gear on top will automatically change that density.  By gear, even something as simple as shoes/boots and pants will drastically change how you interact with the water.  Practice swimming with fins of all sizes, or life jackets  - practice treading water with them too.  This also goes back to the comfort level you have in a different environment.

LL


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll tack on to LL's post something that we're told during every mentored workout and every time "breath holding" comes up on the 'net.
DO NOT EVER practice breath holding evolutions...unsupervised.
You, or anyone else drowning is not helping aything.  Her overall message is a VERY important one.  You must be comfortable in the water.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 5, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> ... DO NOT EVER practice breath holding evolutions...unsupervised...



Fixed that for you.

LL


----------



## Tropicana98 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks LL and SL for the input I'll work on that in the pool. I might even just go take some swimming lessons so I have an experienced set of eyes on me.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 5, 2011)

Tropicana98 said:


> Thanks LL and SL for the input I'll work on that in the pool. I might even just go take some swimming lessons so I have an experienced set of eyes on me.



Oh, most DEFINITELY!!!!!  LOL - again do some research on finding a coach.  Don't waste your time on someone who's only interested in teaching you competitive stuff.

Just like any other sport - you need a coach to teach you the best form to attain better speed and distance. Do some research on the Combat Side Stroke - it's a variation of the traditional side stroke and one I struggle with - I'm too old to learn new tricks I guess. Not that it's harder than the regular side stroke, but retraining muscles is awkward and I hate feeling awkward in the water. Might as well, add the CSS to your bag of tricks as you go.

LL


----------



## Seajack (Apr 6, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Wear a uniform, or a drysuit, and have your load bearing gear on less bullets...
> 
> Put on your fins, get on your back, drag your ruck and just keep kicking until you pass out...  that is a surface swim.
> 
> no fins, combat sidestroke, drag your ruck across the current of a swiftly moving river up to about a 1/4 mile...  put ruck on, while everything is wet and move out uphill until you get there...  that is a river crossing during movement.



This is what I would rather be doing. I do a lot of buddy towing and weighted treading with lifeguarding, does this have any application or do I really need a ruck and stuff?


----------



## x SF med (Apr 6, 2011)

A ruck is like a sea anchor...  it gets wet, heavy and caught by currents/wind/flotsam.  Then, after it has absorbed 1/4 of all water in the vicinity, while you are tired, you sling it on your back and start walking, uphill with your arms engaged with a rifle ...  where it is once again an anchor, but tied to your person, dragging you back down the hill since it forms its own gravity well and wants you to be at the base, not the crest of said hill...  we will talk about going downhill, willingly or unwillingly...  later.  Does this answer your question?


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 6, 2011)

x SF med said:


> A ruck is like a sea anchor...  it gets wet, heavy and caught by currents/wind/flotsam.  Then, after it has absorbed 1/4 of all water in the vicinity, while you are tired, you sling it on your back and start walking, uphill with your arms engaged with a rifle ...  where it is once again an anchor, but tied to your person, dragging you back down the hill since it forms its own gravity well and wants you to be at the base, not the crest of said hill...  we will talk about going downhill, willingly or unwillingly...  later.  Does this answer your question?


It also attracts all forms of things that want to keep you from moving forward. Like vines that literally suspend you(180lbs) +your ruck(110lbs)+all your other stuff(40)lbs) in the air while walking.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Apr 6, 2011)

I need vines too :confused:...As far as what goes in the ruck I'd assume just packing a bunch of my shit in there and throwing it on a Wal-Mart scale will be good enough for my purposes. The question I have is about boots, yes there is a boot thread which I have read through. The thing is the guys replying are already in the military or retired, since I have over a year until I ship should I shell out for military boots, because if that's the case militaryboots.com is already one of my favorites, or will standard hiking boots be fine?


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well train as you fight, I would buy military boots, learn how to properly break them in, then wear them out and get a new pair and break them in as well. Toughening your feet is more important though, I could start a whole thread on that alone. You are going to pay the same for civi boots(nice ones at least) as mil boots so why not get Milspec ones?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 7, 2011)

Speaking of rucks, I'll preface this by saying *I know nothing about SFAS other than what I saw on a show today*.
There was a show on the Military channel called _2 Weeks in Hell_.  It's about a portion of SFAS.  One of the things I noticed is they had their rucks on anytime they went anywhere.  The only time they did not have their rucks on is when they were in their tent...which was not often, not for very long and sleep was not allowed.  Also, my idea of what a ruck involves was GROSSLY underestimated.  It looked like they could have fit several small children and a compact car in those things.
It's own gravitational pull is a mild understatement...


----------



## Tropicana98 (Apr 7, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Well train as you fight, I would buy military boots, learn how to properly break them in, then wear them out and get a new pair and break them in as well. Toughening your feet is more important though, I could start a whole thread on that alone. You are going to pay the same for civi boots(nice ones at least) as mil boots so why not get Milspec ones?



Roger I've got Danner FTX's and a used MOLLE 2 ruck on the wishlist when I get home for the summer I'll pick them up, storage space is limited here.



SkrewzLoose said:


> Speaking of rucks, I'll preface this by saying *I know nothing about SFAS other than what I saw on a show today*.
> There was a show on the Military channel called _2 Weeks in Hell_.  It's about a portion of SFAS.  One of the things I noticed is they had their rucks on anytime they went anywhere.  The only time they did not have their rucks on is when they were in their tent...which was not often, not for very long and sleep was not allowed.  Also, my idea of what a ruck involves was GROSSLY underestimated.  It looked like they could have fit several small children and a compact car in those things.
> It's own gravitational pull is a mild understatement...



I love that show... Didn't you love Team 4 during team week?


----------



## Seajack (Apr 7, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Does this answer your question?



Yes it does.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jul 10, 2011)

I do crossfit 4-5 times a week and I run or try to run, I hate running, 2-3 times a week and I tend to feel feel pretty beat up I was wondering what your take would be on adding in some whey protein for recovery? I read through the PT thread and I saw something about Endurox on pg. 6 the reason I'm asking about whey protein or something similar specifically is because in my experiences with supplements from football whey protein doesn't come with the water weight or peformance reductions like creatine/N.O. products after you stop taking them. I'm 6'1 leveled out to 211lbs. after my weight loss so I don't want to get too muscled up again just looking for more recovery. I'm gonna be one of the bigger guys at RASP regardless but I don't need to be the big meat head that falls out from supplements.


----------



## bosox27 (Jul 11, 2011)

Tropicana98 said:


> I do crossfit 4-5 times a week and I run or try to run, I hate running, 2-3 times a week and I tend to feel feel pretty beat up I was wondering what your take would be on adding in some whey protein for recovery? I read through the PT thread and I saw something about Endurox on pg. 6 the reason I'm asking about whey protein or something similar specifically is because in my experiences with supplements from football whey protein doesn't come with the water weight or peformance reductions like creatine/N.O. products after you stop taking them. I'm 6'1 leveled out to 211lbs. after my weight loss so I don't want to get too muscled up again just looking for more recovery. I'm gonna be one of the bigger guys at RASP regardless but I don't need to be the big meat head that falls out from supplements.



Find a good fish oil like from the company Stronger, Faster, Healthier for example. The higher the EPA/DHA the better and works great for recovery. I believe they sell an after workout protein as well. Neither of these will make you a "big meat head".


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 11, 2011)

Tropicana- how is your PT coming along?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd say start focusing on getting your nutrients from your meals.  According to the "Supplement Use at XYZ SOF course" sticky, supps are a no go at RASP.  So, get all the protein and carbs you need from the food you eat.  More carbs before you work out, more protein afterwards.  Just MHO.  YMMV.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jul 11, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Tropicana- how is your PT coming along?



It has improved leaps and bounds from football shape since I have been doing Crossfit for about a month. I haven't self- adminsitered a PT test in awhile or been administered a PT test yet by my recruiter but I know my body and right now even though I'm in pretty good shape I suck at the specific actions of doing 2 minutes straight push ups and sit ups. In order to fix that I do a push up improvement plan I saw on armyranger.com, here it is, I'm on week 6. For running I follow this running plan, here it is, I'm on week 5. For sit ups I do 50 every night, but I'd like to hear your ideas you can spare, before I go to bed in addition to another 50 push ups to work on muscular endurance. Crossfit 4-5 days a week. I emailed the ROTC department at my school and I'm going to PT with them in the morning when I go back to school 5 days a week and keep doing Crossfit. I'd love any feedback you can spare.

ps. I'm 6'1 211 down from 235.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jul 11, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I'd say start focusing on getting your nutrients from your meals. According to the "Supplement Use at XYZ SOF course" sticky, supps are a no go at RASP. So, get all the protein and carbs you need from the food you eat. More carbs before you work out, more protein afterwards. Just MHO. YMMV.



Thanks for the advice SL and sorry to hear the news keep your head up man.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jul 11, 2011)

bosox27 said:


> Find a good fish oil like from the company Stronger, Faster, Healthier for example. The higher the EPA/DHA the better and works great for recovery. I believe they sell an after workout protein as well. Neither of these will make you a "big meat head".



Thanks for the advice man.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 11, 2011)

Do push-ups while watching tv, do as many as you can during a commercial, then wait a commercial then do as many sit-ups as possible. Your reps will go up.


----------



## Seajack (Jul 12, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Put on your fins, get on your back, drag your ruck and just keep kicking until you pass out... that is a surface swim.



I recently did some "tired diver"(buddy towing) for some decent distances at a sea cadets training. I had to deflate the BCD because the 7 mil suits were supposedly more buoyant. BS, I barely stayed above water, and snorkels don't work well when half way out of your mouth. I was also designated rescue swimmer on the ship, which had me doing separate PT.

It's harder than cardio swimming for me, but after 10 days I am definitely a stronger swimmer. Now that I know what it's like and how applicable it is, I'll be doing it more often, thanks.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jul 18, 2011)

I took my 1-1-1 test today with my recruiter.

P/U:49
S/U:46
1 mile: 6:43


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jul 18, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> It also attracts all forms of things that want to keep you from moving forward. Like vines that literally suspend you(180lbs) +your ruck(110lbs)+all your other stuff(40)lbs) in the air while walking.


Your post just reminded me why I will fight a rabid cougar before I will willingly walk through a draw...
SBG sends.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 18, 2011)

shortbrownguy said:


> Your post just reminded me why I will fight a rabid cougar before I will willingly walk through a draw...
> SBG sends.



I always ALWAYS walk around them. I would rather walk 5k around than 1k through one


----------



## x SF med (Jul 18, 2011)

shortbrownguy said:


> Your post just reminded me why I will fight a rabid cougar before I will willingly walk through a draw...
> SBG sends.



Weenie. The Draw Moster of the Uwharrie is a figment of your.... oh fuck, I lost my boot... give it back you bastard... WTF, the ground was here a minute ago.... where did my friggin eye-pro go.... damn, where's the rest of the Team? .... guys? Yo.... whassup... guys....


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 19, 2011)

Seajack said:


> I recently did some "tired diver"(buddy towing) for some decent distances at a sea cadets training. I had to deflate the BCD because the 7 mil suits were supposedly more buoyant. BS, I barely stayed above water, and snorkels don't work well when half way out of your mouth. I was also designated rescue swimmer on the ship, which had me doing separate PT.
> 
> It's harder than cardio swimming for me, but after 10 days I am definitely a stronger swimmer. Now that I know what it's like and how applicable it is, I'll be doing it more often, thanks.



How are you going to replicate this as part of your regular fitness program?

LL


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 19, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Weenie. The Draw Moster of the Uwharrie is a figment of your.... oh fuck, I lost my boot... give it back you bastard... WTF, the ground was here a minute ago.... where did my friggin eye-pro go.... damn, where's the rest of the Team? .... guys? Yo.... whassup... guys....



You ever hear about the guy that lost his rubber duck rifle to the draw monster? Yeah it happens.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 19, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> You ever hear about the guy that lost his rubber duck rifle to the draw monster? Yeah it happens.



the Draw monster has a great knife, gun, compass and light (chem and flash) collection...  dating back to before even Iwas born...


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 19, 2011)

He has at least 3 of my knives. At least 1 map. Prolly 8 headlamps. And 1 poncho liner. I missed the poncho liner the most.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 19, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> He has at least 3 of my knifes. At least 1 map. Prolly 8 headlamps. And 1 poncho liner. I missed the poncho liner the most.



I declare a fatwah and a jihad on the Draw Monster of the Uwharrie...  a poncho liner?  It stole a poncho liner?  Blasphemy!  Evil!  The best thing ever created is the poncho liner, and once it's properly broken in ... it is a part of your life...


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 19, 2011)

x SF med said:


> I declare a fatwah and a jihad on the Draw Monster of the Uwharrie... a poncho liner? It stole a poncho liner? Blasphemy! Evil! The best thing ever created is the poncho liner, and once it's properly broken in ... it is a part of your life...



Yep it may have been semi my fault, but I will never admit it. That motherfucker has it. It is a bitch to find things on the ground out there without white light(or red light for that matter).


----------



## x SF med (Jul 19, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Yep it may have been semi my fault, but I will never admit it. That motherfucker has it. It is a bitch to find things on the ground out there without white light(or red light for that matter).



the Draw Monster is worse than an interdimensional invisible stealth alien zombie octopus with fangs ...  or a cross loaded SF Ruck even...  (here you get this commo stuff, this 60mm round, here's some belt fed, and here's your load of the demo, you can't cross load your med gear due to R&Q restrictions, sorry...)

Yes, this relates to the menatal and physical shape you need to be in for the partrolling portions of the Q course.  A good sense of humor is part of your physical conditioning.

But the Draw Monster is real...  no shit.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 19, 2011)

x SF med said:


> the Draw Monster is worse than an interdimensional invisible stealth alien zombie octopus with fangs ... or a cross loaded SF Ruck even... (here you get this commo stuff, this 60mm round, here's some belt fed, and here's your load of the demo, you can't cross load your med gear due to R&Q restrictions, sorry...)
> 
> Yes, this relates to the menatal and physical shape you need to be in for the part
> rolling portions of the Q course. A good sense of humor is part of your physical conditioning.
> ...



Sense of humor will get you through the hardest of times. I was hung up on a draw, literally hung suspended in the air in SOPC, or maybe it was SFAS. But I started laughing at my predicament, and could not stop. I must have laughed for 10 mins before I regained my composure enough to get out. Funny still to this day, How ridiculous it must have looked.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jul 19, 2011)

How a draw can open a ruck, grab an item that is on the bottom tied down, close the ruck, then have the nerve to give you a "good game" pat on the ass is beyond me.
Hearing young studs cursing out loud while fighting through a draw is priceless... Especially knowing if they would have looked at there map, they would have had clear sailing 100m to their left or right;)

SBG sends.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 19, 2011)

shortbrownguy said:


> How a draw can open a ruck, grab an item that is on the bottom tied down, close the ruck, then have the nerve to give you a "good game" pat on the ass is beyond me.
> Hearing young studs cursing out loud while fighting through a draw is priceless... Especially knowing if they would have looked at there map, they would have had clear sailing 100m to their left or right;)
> 
> SBG sends.



You know one time my last point was on the other side of a draw. I spent over an hour fighting my way through that MF'er. I got through it(after getting thoroughly soaked) found my point. Then went to walk back through it, and low and behold, there was a deer trail right through it. I was so pissed all I could do was laugh. Wasted an hour of my life fighting through that draw. But looking back on it I wouldn't trade it for anything. You know why SBG, Ajax, Etype, X SF, and Cric. But to you young studs, you will find out soon enough. When you realize the guys standing to your left and right have all had the same feelings. It is a great feeling.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jul 20, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> You know one time my last point was on the other side of a draw. I spent over an hour fighting my way through that MF'er. I got through it(after getting thoroughly soaked) found my point. Then went to walk back through it, and low and behold, there was a deer trail right through it. I was so pissed all I could do was laugh. Wasted an hour of my life fighting through that draw. But looking back on it I wouldn't trade it for anything. You know why SBG, Ajax, Etype, X SF, and Cric. But to you young studs, you will find out soon enough. When you realize the guys standing to your left and right have all had the same feelings. It is a great feeling.


Deer trails are only found after you have given blood, sweat and tears to the draw monster.
I wouldn't trade those times for anything.
SBG sends.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 20, 2011)

The Draw Monster taught me the utter utility and joy of dummy cords for my equipment...  and the need for stellar route planning with contingencies for time and distance  should I come upon one of the unmarked stealth draws that the DM set up...

And SBG is correct, Deer Trails only appear after the human/equipment sacrifice is made, and then only for a short period of time...  whereupon they disappear until the next sacrifice is made...


----------



## BearW (Jul 20, 2011)

AHHHHHH!!!!





I'm not from your'e land-but in following along i think i figured it out.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 20, 2011)

Your image didn't work!


----------



## pardus (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not SOF, never have been. .02c

I have stayed in a Holiday Inn though...



Tropicana98 said:


> just looking for more recovery.



Sleep is the best thing you can do for recovery.
Alternate body parts/work out days and you'll be OK.
Your body will adjust to almost anything you throw at it. Your mind will let you down far sooner than your body will (excluding serious injury of course).



Tropicana98 said:


> but I don't need to be the big meat head that falls out from supplements.



Then don't take them, you don't _need_ them.
Just eat balanced meals (i.e. don't eat shit) and you'll be fine.

Seriously, I'd be far more concerned about conditioning your feet than worrying about supplements.
cback can help you with that.

Much as it pains me to agree with the Troll, wear a ruck. Ive spent weeks at a time when about the only time that fucking thing wasn't on my back was when I was sleeping.
You'll get used to it, it will still hurt but you'll get used to it.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Jul 20, 2011)

pardus said:


> I'm not SOF, never have been. .02c
> 
> I have stayed in a Holiday Inn though...
> 
> ...



Roger Pardus thank you very much.


----------



## Seajack (Jul 25, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> How are you going to replicate this as part of your regular fitness program?
> 
> LL


I'll probably get one of those life sized dummies and put a weight belt on them so I can tow it around a lake or pool. I freakin love any water based PT.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 25, 2011)

Seajack said:


> I'll probably get one of those life sized dummies and put a weight belt on them so I can tow it around a lake or pool. I freakin love any water based PT.



This sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 25, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> This sounds like a bad idea.



On so many levels. :-"  

Seajack,

It means go play in the damn stuff, that's what it means.  The best and only way to get comfortable in water is to be in it, not just for workout purposes, but to PLAY - that way you'll get comfortable with water in your nose and mouth and ears and eyes at unexpected times.  Practice somersaults underwater, multiples, backwards and forwards, add a twist or three, as many as you can.  Note:  when doing this, have a buddy next to you in case you get disoriented and they can direct you to the surface.  No joke, it will happen.  Spend as much time as you can in water that moves and is over your head.  If you can't get to salt water, then get into rivers.  If they only thing you've got is lakes or pools, then do that too.

You'll note that I'm steering you towards the playful part of life - and that's deliberate.  Work hard, but play harder.  Stack up memories - you'll need them when you're in the suck, those memories are what keep ya going.

As for your workout, incorporate treading water with weights, bobbing, fin work and diving for weights into your water workout.  Out of water, go with rowing, and development of your shoulders and quads.

LL


----------



## Seajack (Jul 25, 2011)

I really appreciate you taking the time to reply. After being told to basically "relax" by a multitude of vets, I finally took it to heart. As much as I want to ask for advice, I'm kind of dense when it comes to following it at first, and I'm working on that. I've definitely gotten myself out of this "hyperfocus" rut I was in for a while, where all I wanted to was "train". Too many geeks in the sea cadets are like that, and it looks silly. I'm not putting off PT, but I've turned more towards sports and other social activities that involve a workout .

While I'm sure most of you have more time in the water than me, I come from a family of divers, surfers, and competitive swimmers. The water is a serious strong point of mine, and I've always felt very comfortable in it. Don't get me wrong, I respect it and know I'm just as capable of drowning as anyone else, though.

And I do think I'd look silly playing with the life size dummy. I'm not sure _what_ I was thinking when I wrote that out. 

Again, thanks.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Aug 29, 2011)

Buying books for school has hit my pockets pretty hard so I don't yet have the money for boots and I'm tired of the ruck I bought collecting dust would it be completely stupid to do some short rucks in athletic shoes?2-4 miles once or twice a week , then kick it up when I have the cash for some milspec boots.


----------



## pardus (Aug 31, 2011)

Tropicana98 said:


> Buying books for school has hit my pockets pretty hard so I don't yet have the money for boots and I'm tired of the ruck I bought collecting dust would it be completely stupid to do some short rucks in athletic shoes?2-4 miles once or twice a week , then kick it up when I have the cash for some milspec boots.



Rucking puts your ankles at greater risk so boots are the way to go, but... Having a ruck on your back is essential if you are to get used to carrying one. Just carrying a ruck while walking around normally will be beneficial to you, you wont work out your legs or endurance but your back etc... will benefit from it.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Aug 31, 2011)

pardus said:


> Rucking puts your ankles at greater risk so boots are the way to go, but... Having a ruck on your back is essential if you are to get used to carrying one. Just carrying a ruck while walking around normally will be beneficial to you, you wont work out your legs or endurance but your back etc... will benefit from it.



Thanks for the help...I've started wearing it for my weighted step ups since I don't have the proper footwear figure that's better than nothing.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 31, 2011)

If those weighted step ups are for hours at a time!


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 31, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> If those weighted step ups are for hours at a time!



The reason I said the above is nothing can help with the pain of wearing a ruck for hours on end. That was the worst part of SFAS for me, not my feet, at all. My shoulders were horrible. Super sore. I think my shoulders were worse off than anything else on my body.


----------



## Servimus (Aug 31, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> The reason I said the above is nothing can help with the pain of wearing a ruck for hours on end. That was the worst part of SFAS for me, not my feet, at all. My shoulders were horrible. Super sore. I think my shoulders were worse off than anything else on my body.


From the straps digging in or the ache from ridiculous amounts of weight?


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 31, 2011)

Servimus said:


> From the straps digging in or the ache from ridiculous amounts of weight?



Both, shoulders need to be strong as oxen! My shoulders were so sore I couldn't do a shrug after SFAS. Feet were straight though. Sore, but zero blisters.


----------



## Servimus (Aug 31, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Both, shoulders need to be strong as oxen! My shoulders were so sore I couldn't do a shrug after SFAS. Feet were straight though. Sore, but zero blisters.


Sounds like you had a good pair of boots and took good care of them. I hear a lot of the guys who drop just had their feet torn apart.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Aug 31, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Both, shoulders need to be strong as oxen! My shoulders were so sore I couldn't do a shrug after SFAS. Feet were straight though. Sore, but zero blisters.



Although eventually it will hurt no matter what would doing heavy shrugs, shoulder presses etc. more heavily a couple days a week help slow down the process?


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 31, 2011)

I would say no, the only thing that can prep that is wearing a ruck!


----------



## Tropicana98 (Aug 31, 2011)

Got it...thank you


----------



## pardus (Sep 1, 2011)

Tropicana98 said:


> Although eventually it will hurt no matter what would doing heavy shrugs, shoulder presses etc. more heavily a couple days a week help slow down the process?



Cback is right. That said, it won't hurt to do those exercises. Wearing a ruck hurts, that's the bottom line, accept it and remember that everyone else including the staff/instructors hurt too while rucking.


----------



## Grey (Sep 11, 2011)

Looked up a thread that had the most info on swimming, this was the obvious choice. Since school started about three weeks ago I got myself back into that regular routine and schedual. Now instead of going to the pool only 3-4 times a week I go everyday. I am to the point that if I miss a couple of days I feel uncomfortable being out of the pool. My lung capacity is way above what it used to be due to constant underwater swims and just holding my breath. Problem though, while doing freestyle surface swims I find myself not blowing out when my face is down in the water and so trying to suck in air is impossible. Sure I can hold my breath for a while but that only goes so far. Is there way to train myself to make me blow out that air? Any tricks to counter it?


----------



## Invictus (Sep 12, 2011)

Nick said:


> while doing freestyle surface swims I find myself not blowing out when my face is down in the water and so trying to suck in air is impossible. Sure I can hold my breath for a while but that only goes so far. Is there way to train myself to make me blow out that air? Any tricks to counter it?


If I sound patronizing or insulting, it is definitely not meant that way.  I have been a competitive swimmer for awhile but am not military so take it for what it's worth.

Just breathe out.  After taking your breath to the side, once your face is in just blow bubbles.  Feel your lungs and exhale that air into the water.  It helps if you have a regular breathing rhythm then it's just like breathing on land; inhale to the side then exhale, inhale to the side etc.  any specific questions please feel free to pm.


----------



## Grey (Sep 12, 2011)

PM sent, thanks for responding to dumb problem. lol


----------



## Tropicana98 (Sep 26, 2011)

I got out and did some rucking last week 3-4 miles each time I went out , short but a starting point. My shins were in the shit a little bit but my feet felt good no hot spots or blistering I've been spraying my feet with deodorant and powdering for awhile so that might help. I wear an inside out dress sock and a pair of my Nike athletic socks, I'll have to change over to more basic socks at some point. I want to continue rucking but I also need to continue running so I was thinking of using a run M,W,F and ruck T,TH upping the mileage with a goal of 15-20 miles a week for each activity before I ship. This would be in addition to my morning PT. Should I stick with this or would it be better to ruck 3 times a week and add a Saturday run?


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 26, 2011)

That sounds like a good plan. If it were me though I would run MWSat, ruck Tuesday and Friday and take thursday and Sunday off.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 26, 2011)

Barbell curls are for girls - you need to do heavy deadlifts and squats to help you ruck.  Put over 300 lbs on your back and take it down to parallel and back.  That'll put some muscle on your frame and get your shoulder girdle used to bearing weight.


----------



## Jael (Sep 26, 2011)

Teufel said:


> Barbell curls are for girls - you need to do heavy deadlifts and squats to help you ruck. Put over 300 lbs on your back and take it down to parallel and back. That'll put some muscle on your frame and get your shoulder girdle used to bearing weight.



How do you accomplish this and not put on to much mass that it affects your running/swimming? Also are KB Swings/Workouts a nice addition to help with rucking? I read an article by Nate Morrison a while back that has looking around for more information/workouts to do with them. http://www.vitalics.com/cgi-bin/articles.pl?rm=mode3&articleid=78 Is the article I am referring to.


----------



## CDG (Sep 26, 2011)

Jael said:


> How do you accomplish this and not put on to much mass that it affects your running/swimming? Also are KB Swings/Workouts a nice addition to help with rucking? I read an article by Nate Morrison a while back that has looking around for more information/workouts to do with them. http://www.vitalics.com/cgi-bin/articles.pl?rm=mode3&articleid=78 Is the article I am referring to.



Squatting 300 pounds is not that big of a goal, relatively speaking.  I currently weigh 185# at 6'2" and can put up over 300# for a set of 5.  It just takes hard work and squatting frequently for a few months.   Being able to squat 300#, or even 400#, is not going to leave you looking like a powerlifter.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 26, 2011)

Jael said:


> How do you accomplish this and not put on to much mass that it affects your running/swimming? Also are KB Swings/Workouts a nice addition to help with rucking? I read an article by Nate Morrison a while back that has looking around for more information/workouts to do with them. http://www.vitalics.com/cgi-bin/articles.pl?rm=mode3&articleid=78 Is the article I am referring to.



I am 185 lbs and I squat to parallel in the high threes.  A skilled and strong athlete should be able to strict military press his weight, bench press 1 1/2 times his weight, squat twice his weight and dead lift 2 1/2 times his weight.  I'm not slow but who cares if I can run a 15 minute three mile with no gear on.  There is very little running in combat.  There is a lot of moving at a brisk walk to a trot with your house on your back with some occasional weighted burpees and sprints thrown in there though.  Get used to having weight on your back.


----------



## Jay (Sep 26, 2011)

Teufel said:


> I am 185 lbs and I squat to parallel in the high threes. A skilled and strong athlete should be able to strict military press his weight, bench press 1 1/2 times his weight, squat twice his weight and dead lift 2 1/2 times his weight. I'm not slow but who cares if I can run a 15 minute three mile with no gear on. There is very little running in combat. There is a lot of moving at a brisk walk to a trot with your house on your back with some occasional weighted burpees and sprints thrown in there though. Get used to having weight on your back.


 
I'm 205lbs at 6'2", 24 years old. With what you are saying I need to be able to squat 400+, deadlift 515+ and bench 310+ and military press 205, those are stout numbers but awesome IMO. Military press is there, bench is only 275. Squat is 325 and deadlift(2 weeks ago) was 400. Interestingly I can front squat almost as much as I can back squat. So clearly I've got a ways to go. I can run 3miles in about 20minutes and 5miles miles in a little over 36minutes. Swimming is my strong suit, 1500m Fin(rockets) is  just under 22minutes, but there is always room for improvement, there's always someone faster or stronger. I just like the water. Only thing I have yet to do is start rucking. I haven't bought a rucksack, so not sure where I stand yet.

Jael-Use Rescueathlete.com they focus on everything you need and nothing you don't. Stick to it, don't get overzealous in weight bc you'll get hurt. You'll get where you need to be. I started a little over 2 months ago and I throw in a little extra PT just because. My strength, endurance and horsepower has jumped significantly, but at my height I could stand to lose about 10lbs. Just eat right, follow the work out of the day. Stay motivated.


----------



## Jael (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for your responses.


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 26, 2011)

Jay said:


> I'm 205lbs at 6'2", 24 years old. With what you are saying I need to be able to squat 400+, deadlift 515+ and bench 310+ and military press 205, those are stout numbers but awesome IMO. Military press is there, bench is only 275. Squat is 325 and deadlift(2 weeks ago) was 400. Interestingly I can front squat almost as much as I can back squat. So clearly I've got a ways to go...



At 39 y/o, 5'7" and 180# I find myself concentrating on performance more than I ever have in the past (prior to the military), especially strength. While in the SFQC I did a mixture of a bodybuilding routine and crossfit, during my first deployment on an ODA I found MountainAthlete.com awesome hour long smoke sessions then came MilitaryAthlete.com's strength/METCON/work capacity workouts and now 4 years later I am doing a blend of Wendler's 5/3/1 with Crossfit Football on the off days. In the past 7 months I have added 40lbs to my front squat (315), 45lbs to my bench (325), 25 lbs to my OH Press (215), and 50 lbs to my Deadlift (430). Not too bad for an old guy with 3 herniated discs in his lumbar spine... After a few more cycles I plan on going back to militaryathlete to work on my metabolic conditioning.

Find what works for you, use it but dont be afraid to venture out a lil in your training. Variety will keep you from becoming stagnant and getting bored with your training, especially when it comes to strength routines.

Crip


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 26, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> Whole Post



He's a Freak.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 26, 2011)

I feel like a girl... That's motivation right there!


----------



## Teufel (Sep 26, 2011)

Jay said:


> I'm 205lbs at 6'2", 24 years old. With what you are saying I need to be able to squat 400+, deadlift 515+ and bench 310+ and military press 205, those are stout numbers but awesome IMO. Military press is there, bench is only 275. Squat is 325 and deadlift(2 weeks ago) was 400. Interestingly I can front squat almost as much as I can back squat. So clearly I've got a ways to go. I can run 3miles in about 20minutes and 5miles miles in a little over 36minutes. Swimming is my strong suit, 1500m Fin(rockets) is just under 22minutes, but there is always room for improvement, there's always someone faster or stronger. I just like the water. Only thing I have yet to do is start rucking. I haven't bought a rucksack, so not sure where I stand yet.
> 
> Jael-Use Rescueathlete.com they focus on everything you need and nothing you don't. Stick to it, don't get overzealous in weight bc you'll get hurt. You'll get where you need to be. I started a little over 2 months ago and I throw in a little extra PT just because. My strength, endurance and horsepower has jumped significantly, but at my height I could stand to lose about 10lbs. Just eat right, follow the work out of the day. Stay motivated.



The BRC finning standard is 2000 meters pushing a ruck in the open ocean in less than an hour.  Time starts on the beach and ends on the beach.  Strict military press means standing press.  You can accomplish all of those goals  if you take is slow, train smart and stick with it.


----------



## Jay (Sep 27, 2011)

Teufel said:


> The BRC finning standard is 2000 meters pushing a ruck in the open ocean in less than an hour. Time starts on the beach and ends on the beach. Strict military press means standing press. You can accomplish all of those goals if you take is slow, train smart and stick with it.



Good thing I live near the beach, I'm going to start finning in open water, my room mate will be there just so no one is swimming alone etc. I'll have to build up to pushing the ruck part. How much weight is in it, roughly? Thanks!



surgicalcric said:


> At 39 y/o, 5'7" and 180# I find myself concentrating on performance more than I ever have in the past (prior to the military), especially strength. While in the SFQC I did a mixture of a bodybuilding routine and crossfit, during my first deployment on an ODA I found MountainAthlete.com awesome hour long smoke sessions then came MilitaryAthlete.com's strength/METCON/work capacity workouts and now 4 years later I am doing a blend of Wendler's 5/3/1 with Crossfit Football on the off days. In the past 7 months I have added 40lbs to my front squat (315), 45lbs to my bench (325), 25 lbs to my OH Press (215), and 50 lbs to my Deadlift (430). Not too bad for an old guy with 3 herniated discs in his lumbar spine... After a few more cycles I plan on going back to militaryathlete to work on my metabolic conditioning.
> 
> Find what works for you, use it but dont be afraid to venture out a lil in your training. Variety will keep you from becoming stagnant and getting bored with your training, especially when it comes to strength routines.
> 
> Crip



 Thanks! I've looked into MA, only big issue is a lot of the equipment/exercises needed isn't exactly smiled upon in conventional gyms. And the crossfit here doesn't allow you to work on your own(lame) so I'm limited to the resources I have. I'm definitely going to switch it up though. I've found several sites, Rescueathlete, FatalFitness(seems to be a lot of TACP's), MA, SEALFIT, CrossfitFootball etc. That are all a big help, so I'm thinking cycling two-three months on each, because I definitely get bored easily in a workout routine.

Now I have to find a rucksack for somewhat cheap, I'll probably just buy one with the A-Frame off ebay or craigslist. Thanks again for all the input!


----------



## Teufel (Sep 27, 2011)

We used 50 lb rucks for BRC and easily double that in the fleet.


----------



## Jay (Sep 27, 2011)

Teufel said:


> We used 50 lb rucks for BRC and easily double that in the fleet.



Thank you, I greatly appreciate all the information!


----------



## Jael (Sep 28, 2011)

Jay said:


> Now I have to find a rucksack for somewhat cheap, I'll probably just buy one with the A-Frame off ebay or craigslist. Thanks again for all the input!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-OD-AL...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a6a2691a3#ht_994wt_1270 here is a nice one, 20$. ALICE packs on EBay are very easy to find, and very cheap. So are some of the LBE's if you are looking for those. I have worn this ruck on every ruck I have gone on, putting in 40-70lbs in the main bag alone and I have not see any rips, cuts, stress marks or anything of the sort. I wouldn't say it is the greatest most comfortable bag in existence but it really is a nice ruck, the frame has held up for over a year with a lot of use and abuse, and it holds more then your kitchen sink ever will.

There are other "nice" rucks out there, with hydration systems, advanced frames, "tactical" pockets, but they go up to 200+ dollars and if it's just for training, you can't really beat a 20$ workhorse.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> ... Is there way to train myself to make me blow out that air? Any tricks to counter it?





Nick said:


> PM sent, thanks for responding to dumb problem. lol



Not a dumb question at all.  Breathing while swimming is an essential exercise to master.  Get comfortable getting rid of the air while your mouth and nose are in the water.  LOL  Your question brought back a rather ancient memory - my dad taught us to play motor boat then turn the head and take a breath in...

Just remember your time with your mouth/nose out of the water is limited - you want to use as much of it as possible getting air in, so getting it out should be done at other times.  Practice control, develop it with the rhythm of your stroke.

LL


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 28, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> ...my dad taught us to play motor boat...



I still enjoy motor-boating...


----------



## CDG (Sep 28, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> my dad taught us to play motor boat then turn the head and take a breath in...



Well of course.  You can't motorboat without taking a breath now and then.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 28, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> ... silly post...





CDG said:


> ... silly post...



Yes.  I got you two old farts with minds in the gutters, but our young 'un, Nick, seems to be lacking in some rather necessary knowledge... :eek:

 boyz... they never grow up... :-"

LL


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 28, 2011)

You guys are freaks, indeed!  Very impressive.  I've always hated seeing guys in the gym 6"-8" shorter than I putting up huge numbers.  Then I realized big numbers in the gym did not equate into me being quick in the water and/or a better runner.  I'm 6'4" and I just started working out with weights again this last month as well as continuing to run 2-3 times a week.  I'm trying to slowly work my big lifts (DL, Squat, Bench) back up to somewhat respectable numbers.
Also, a note on the breathing in the water.  Get used to breathing out of your mouth as well.  It's not a huge deal, but when you have a mask on, it's the only way to do it.  Again, doesn't take much adjusting but the sooner you get used to it, the better, IMHO.


----------



## Grey (Sep 28, 2011)

Is this advice for swimming or something else entirely?:cool:

And SL, I have a lot of guys on the football team or wrestlers who have seen how well swimming has been for me as a work out. They now have come up wanting to join me in the morning or afternoon to swim. These are the assholes who bullied me in middle school, the tables turn dont they?


----------



## TB1077 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry, no motor-boating in this post...

Wanted to cover rucking.  I have heard 14-15 minute miles with around 40 lb pack is a good pace to be at (I started my rucking about 1 1/2 months ago with zero prior experience and the first week or two was painful due to blisters).  I have been pretty steady at my 4 milers being around 13:45 min/mile for the last 3 weeks.  Today I decided to stretch it out to an 8 miler.  Time was at 15 min/mile but that included one 5 minute break at 4 miles and a boot/sock adjustment at around mile 6 due to hotspots on my heels.  I used some national park land that has some logging paths with a mixture of dirt and sand with some slight incline/decline.  Ended up with 2 blisters but all in all it felt pretty good.  Just wanted opinions on the progress to see if I'm on the right track.  Also any opinions on any changes (ruck weight, pace, etc.)?


----------



## shortbrownguy (Oct 30, 2011)

TB1077 said:


> Sorry, no motor-boating in this post...
> 
> Wanted to cover rucking. I have heard 14-15 minute miles with around 40 lb pack is a good pace to be at (I started my rucking about 1 1/2 months ago with zero prior experience and the first week or two was painful due to blisters). I have been pretty steady at my 4 milers being around 13:45 min/mile for the last 3 weeks. Today I decided to stretch it out to an 8 miler. Time was at 15 min/mile but that included one 5 minute break at 4 miles and a boot/sock adjustment at around mile 6 due to hotspots on my heels. I used some national park land that has some logging paths with a mixture of dirt and sand with some slight incline/decline. Ended up with 2 blisters but all in all it felt pretty good. Just wanted opinions on the progress to see if I'm on the right track. Also any opinions on any changes (ruck weight, pace, etc.)?



You may have outrun your headlights by doubling your mileage on terrain your feet weren't conditioned for. Loose sand/ dirt will cause your feet to roll around in your boots causing hotspots and blisters. Foot maintenance should be performed at the first sign of a problem, although you will not always be afforded the opportunity.
All in your tracking down the right path. Understand that a 14-15 minute pace is the low end of the standard. I have had to walk a lot faster, with more weight, for extended periods of time.
Now back to motor boating

SBG sends.


----------



## TB1077 (Nov 1, 2011)

Definitely felt the terrain this time vs my normal ruck route.  I really felt the increased mileage the next day.  I adjusted my socks and relaced the boots to see if that would do the trick.  Seemed to help a little, but the blisters still showed up.  Since they didn't hurt all that bad I figured it might not be  bad idea to get the blisters to see exactly where they show up on my heel to learn what type of maintenance will help in the future.
I completely understand the pace and weight that I'm doing now is just a work up, not a finish line.  Should I keep my weight right around 40-45 lbs max, or should I start to increase it slowly over the next few months (I have heard different opinions) into around 50-55 lbs max?  As far as distance would it be recommended to keep them in the 4-8 mile range or should I mix in a 12 every once in a while (again I have heard different opinions)?
Thanks for the input SBG


----------



## Seajack (Nov 2, 2011)

Is there a way to get some kind of cardio in with a cactus juiced foot? I feel like shit since I haven't been able to run or swim.

Also, just out of curiosity, is there any point in putting on some mass? I know it'll happen naturally with a good diet and more weight, but I'm just apprehensive about it, because I don't really want to hinder swimming or running later on. I have a wicked metabolism, but since I'm not running, I should be able to hit the weights in addition to the body weight stuff and pack on some useful muscle.


----------



## pardus (Nov 2, 2011)

Seajack said:


> Is there a way to get some kind of cardio in with a cactus juiced foot? I feel like shit since I haven't been able to run or swim.



Rowing.



Seajack said:


> Also, just out of curiosity, is there any point in putting on some mass? I know it'll happen naturally with a good diet and more weight, but I'm just apprehensive about it, because I don't really want to hinder swimming or running later on. I have a wicked metabolism, but since I'm not running, I should be able to hit the weights in addition to the body weight stuff and pack on some useful muscle.



No (IMO) Unless you are about to go on an extended op in an austere environment. .02c

Besides, if you can only put on mass when you aren't running, what do you think will happen when you start running again?


----------



## Seajack (Nov 2, 2011)

pardus said:


> Rowing.
> 
> No (IMO) Unless you are about to go on an extended op in an austere environment. .02c
> 
> Besides, if you can only put on mass when you aren't running, what do you think will happen when you start running again?


I forgot all about rowing, I'll get right on that.
The point would be to sustain it once I start up again, but I didn't make that very clear.
Thanks


----------

